# Biken in der Rhön?



## IndoorJo (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

zu Fronleichnam im Juni werde ich vier Tage in der Rhön, genauer gesagt in 97659 *Burgwallbach*/Rhön, verbringen.  

Hat jemand gute Tourenempfehlungen für mich? Bin offen für fast alles, es sollte aber nicht zu schwierig sein und heftigste Downhills brauche ich auch nicht.


----------



## IndoorJo (7. Juni 2006)

Gibt hier wirklich keine Rhöner Biker? Oder welche, die sich in der Ecke auskennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (8. Juni 2006)

Soweit ich weiß war Coffee in der Rhön unterwegs. Vielleicht kann sie aushelfen. Oder halt Showman, der hat immer alles


----------



## SteveLorenzios (8. Juni 2006)

rhön gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=164


----------



## IndoorJo (8. Juni 2006)

SteveLorenzios schrieb:
			
		

> rhön gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=164


Naja. Warum? Burgwallbach ist im bayrischen Teil der Rhön, nicht im hessischen oder gar thüring'schen.  Ich will aber gerade was um Burgwallbach und Umgebung erfahren, bin ich hier dann nicht besser aufgehoben (und geografisch korrekter)?


----------



## flocu (10. Juni 2006)

Als gebürtiger Rhön-Grabfelder muss ich mich mal für den bayrischen Teil der Rhön stark machen. 
Burgwallbach ist leider grundsätzlich ein nicht ganz idealer Ausgangspunkt für 4 Tage Rhön weils einfach zu weit von der langen Rhön weg liegt. Es liegt dagegen in guter Reichweite zu den schwarzen Bergen (Kreuzberg, Arnsberg, Feuerberg, ...). 
Was sich auf alle Fälle anbietet ist die schwarzen Berge von Süden zu erklimmen, wobei es da leider von Osten kommend recht mau aussieht auf der Topo Karte. Das ginge also nur über Bischofsheim - Oberweißenbrunn den HWO6 bis Oberbach oder Riedenberg und dann übers Würzburger Haus zur Kissinger Hütte. Von der Kissinger Hütte kann man sich den Bikepark Feuerberg runterstürzen und drüben den Kreuzberg komplett wieder hoch oder man fährt direkt übern Guckaspaß zum Kreuzberg. Vom Kreuzberg aus macht eigtl. alles Spass. Es gibt schöne Abfahrten nach Langenleiten, Sandberg und über den Kilianshof auch direkt nach Burgwallbach. Oder man fährt entweder vom Gipfel an den Skiliften vorbei oder vom Kloster aus direkt im Wald zum Feriendorf und erklimmt dann den Arnsberg, der sich v.a. auf die letzten Meter extrem wehrt. Vom Arnsberg kann man über Schwedenschanze zum Himmeldunk (am besten mit Abstecher Simmelsberg). Von hier aus ist es jetzt ein leichtes in die lange Rhön zu kommen. Pflichtprogramm ist außerdem mind. einmal den Kreuzberg direkt von Burgwallbach oder Schönau aus übers Neustädter Haus zu ersteigen.
Was den nördlichen Teil der Rhön angeht gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten zum direkten Aufstieg. Am anstrengendsten ist der von Weisbach über kalte Buche, schöner isses von Bischofsheim über Rothsee und von Oberelsbach über Thüringer Hütte. 
Must-Sees sind

schwarzes Moor: schöner Pfad neben der Straße ab der Bratwursthütte rechts im Wald Richtung Heidelstein (roter Tropfen) In Richtung Frankenheim kommt nach ca. nem km n ehemaliger Grenzturm  mit Zaun etc.
Gangolfsberg Lehrpfad: Was zu sehen und schön zu fahren
Kaskadenschlucht: Der Name ist Programm
rotes Moor: Moorrundweg ab Haus am roten Moor bis Sattel Wasserkuppe
Wasserkuppe: von der Kugel rechts am Fliegerdenkmal vorbei schöner Downhill nach Abtsroda. Von da aus über Weiherberg zur Enzianhütte Von da schöner Downhill zum Grabenhöfchen.
Milseburg: Ab Grabenhöfchen ausgeschildert. Anstrengend zu befahren, durchschnittlich knapp 15%, am Ende 20% Steigung. Panorama pur
Heidelstein: Schöner Überblick, v.a. ab  Basaltsee sehr schön zu befahren.
Es gibt auch ausgeschilderte Moutnainbike Routen, aber richtig schön sind die net |-:


----------



## IndoorJo (10. Juni 2006)

Na das ist doch schon mal was!!! Thx.


----------



## Fireblader (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo
hier ist ein link von einer Fahrradveranstaltung in der Rhön die Strecken acht und neun sind MTB Strecken http://www.kuppenritt.de/ . Es sind die gleichen wie letztes Jahr die kleine ist erst ab Bischofsheim interessant vielleicht hat der Veranstalter GPS Daten von der Tour und ihr ein gerät weil es sind schon schöne kleine trails dabei die ihr so nicht findet. Burgwallbach liegt wenn du auf die karte schaust ungefähr bei der Holländermauer

MFG Volker


----------



## rhön-canyon (10. Juni 2006)

flocu schrieb:
			
		

> Als gebürtiger Rhön-Grabfelder muss ich mich mal für den bayrischen Teil der Rhön stark machen.
> Burgwallbach ist leider grundsätzlich ein nicht ganz idealer Ausgangspunkt für 4 Tage Rhön weils einfach zu weit von der langen Rhön weg liegt. Es liegt dagegen in guter Reichweite zu den schwarzen Bergen (Kreuzberg, Arnsberg, Feuerberg, ...).
> Was sich auf alle Fälle anbietet ist die schwarzen Berge von Süden zu erklimmen, wobei es da leider von Osten kommend recht mau aussieht auf der Topo Karte. Das ginge also nur über Bischofsheim - Oberweißenbrunn den HWO6 bis Oberbach oder Riedenberg und dann übers Würzburger Haus zur Kissinger Hütte. Von der Kissinger Hütte kann man sich den Bikepark Feuerberg runterstürzen und drüben den Kreuzberg komplett wieder hoch oder man fährt direkt übern Guckaspaß zum Kreuzberg. Vom Kreuzberg aus macht eigtl. alles Spass. Es gibt schöne Abfahrten nach Langenleiten, Sandberg und über den Kilianshof auch direkt nach Burgwallbach. Oder man fährt entweder vom Gipfel an den Skiliften vorbei oder vom Kloster aus direkt im Wald zum Feriendorf und erklimmt dann den Arnsberg, der sich v.a. auf die letzten Meter extrem wehrt. Vom Arnsberg kann man über Schwedenschanze zum Himmeldunk (am besten mit Abstecher Simmelsberg). Von hier aus ist es jetzt ein leichtes in die lange Rhön zu kommen. Pflichtprogramm ist außerdem mind. einmal den Kreuzberg direkt von Burgwallbach oder Schönau aus übers Neustädter Haus zu ersteigen.
> Was den nördlichen Teil der Rhön angeht gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten zum direkten Aufstieg. Am anstrengendsten ist der von Weisbach über kalte Buche, schöner isses von Bischofsheim über Rothsee und von Oberelsbach über Thüringer Hütte.
> ...





zu diesen ausführungen gibts eigentlich nichts anzumerken.

zwei dinge bloß: in der touristinfo bad neustadt bzw. bischofsheim, das ist nicht weit von burgwallbach, gibts den mountainbike-führer zum eigentlich sehr gut ausgeschilderten mtb-routen-netz, das sind grüne hinweisschilder auf weißem grund. burgwallbach bzw. schönau (überm hügel drüber) sind gute ausgangspunkte für schöne touren, z.b. von schönau zum neustädter haus am so genannten jägerpfad entlang. das ist hoch- wie talwärts ein super trail (er beginnt am schönauer freibad und führt bis zum jägerhaus, dann kannst du weiter über neustädter hazus zum kreuzberg und dem gleichnamigen bier. eine super tour.
solltest du am 18. juni iin burgwallbach sein, dann fährst du beim gasthaus in der ortsmitte rechts ab durch den waldweg richtung schmalwasser (vielleicht sieben kilometer, da wohne ich. das kleine dorf hat 500. geburtstag, und wir organisieren am samstag um 14 uhr in der dorfmittew (gasthaus) eine tour rund um schmalwasser durch die wälder und höhenzüge, zirka 30-40 kilometer und 500 bis 700 höhenmeter (mehrere leistungsgruppen, auch an burgwallbach vorbei). melde dich bei bedarf unter 09701-8370 ([email protected]), anschließend wird gebratwurstet.

wie mein würzburger mitrhöner schon sagte, gibts schöne touren über schönau, weisbach, jungviehweide, kalte buche, holzberghof, bischofsheim und zurück. dreh- und angelpunkt ist der kreuzberg.
im gasthaus zur linde in burgwallbach hast du auch ne gute küche, so nebenbei.

also so schlecht wie mein vorredner finde ich die ausgeschilderte mtb-routen nicht. man lernt unterschiedliche landschaftsformationen kennen und man kann sich an den zielorten gut orientieren, touren abkürzen und ziemlich nach lust und laune touren, ohne den überblick zu verlieren. ich denke, das mtb-heft mit einem dutzend tourentipps und rhön-karte ist der beste weg, unseren zu unrecht vergessenen flecken zu erkunden.


----------



## IndoorJo (10. Juni 2006)

> gibts den mountainbike-führer


Den habe ich bereits hier. 



> solltest du am 18. juni iin burgwallbach sein


Mist. Leider habe gestern die Tour komplett absagen müssen . Mein "Spannmann" hat von seinem Doc in dieser Woche einen Tennisarm diagnostiziert bekommen und daher striktes Rad-Verbot erhalten. Ich selbst habe seit gestern mein rechtes Handgelenk im Zinkleimverband => Überlastung  

Aber wir wollen vllt. noch mal einen Versuch im September 2006 starten


----------



## rhön-canyon (10. Juni 2006)

IndoorJo schrieb:
			
		

> Den habe ich bereits hier.
> 
> Mist. Leider habe gestern die Tour komplett absagen müssen . Mein "Spannmann" hat von seinem Doc in dieser Woche einen Tennisarm diagnostiziert bekommen und daher striktes Rad-Verbot erhalten. Ich selbst habe seit gestern mein rechtes Handgelenk im Zinkleimverband => Überlastung
> 
> Aber wir wollen vllt. noch mal einen Versuch im September 2006 starten




dann gute besserung an euch und denkt mal an diesen thread im september,
vielleicht gibts ein paar neue tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndoorJo (10. Juni 2006)

> und denkt mal an diesen thread im september,
> vielleicht gibts ein paar neue tipps.


Ich habe den Threads in meinen Abos, von daher geht er mir auch nicht verloren


----------



## flocu (11. Juni 2006)

@IndoorJo
Oh
Wollte grad anbieten mitzufahrn am Samstag.
Dann erhol Dich mal schön!

@rhön-canyon:
Landschaftlich passen die Routen scho und auch die Anstiege sind schön knackig. Aber Trails und technische Passagen suchste halt vergebens.


----------



## IndoorJo (11. Juni 2006)

> @IndoorJo
> Oh
> Wollte grad anbieten mitzufahrn am Samstag.


Toll, das wäre doch supi gewesen, hätten wir sicherlich gerne angenommen.


----------



## Ope (2. November 2012)

*DIMB Premium Flowtrail am Kreuzberg/Rhön hatte heute erfolgreich Abnahme
Eröffnung Mai 2013!!!*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....&discussionid=4875&gmid=385680#gmessage385680


----------



## Schoschi (3. November 2012)

Moin, 
kann man grob sagen wo dieser Trail anfängt und endet? Start ist doch bei dieser einen Hütte wo ich den Namen jetzt nicht weiß.......


----------



## Ope (3. November 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann man grob sagen wo dieser Trail anfängt und endet? Start ist doch bei dieser einen Hütte wo ich den Namen jetzt nicht weiß.......



Ganz in der Nähe vom Neustädter Haus. Wo der Pumptrack ist, ist auch der Einstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoschi (3. November 2012)

Ope schrieb:


> Ganz in der Nähe vom Neustädter Haus. Wo der Pumptrack ist, ist auch der Einstieg.



Ach genau, danke, so hieß das. Und in welche Richtung geht der, also wo kommt man raus?


----------



## Ope (4. November 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Ach genau, danke, so hieß das. Und in welche Richtung geht der, also wo kommt man raus?



Endet kurz vorm Irenkreuz


----------



## deflo (6. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich grabe dieses Thema mal wieder aus.

Konkret würde mich interessieren, ob man von der Thüringer Hütte zum  Basaltsee auch direkt kommt, ohne zum Schweinfurter Haus runter zu  fahren und dann wieder hoch.
Zu Fuß wäre der Weg kein Problem, über  die Skipiste den Ilmenberg rauf und dann rüber zum Basaltsee. 
Aber ist  der Weg auch als MTB-Route gekennzeichnet?

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersichtkarte, in der das Rhöner MTB-Routennetz komplett eingezeichnet ist?
Ich habe zwar diese hier: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Mountainbikekarte%20Rh%C3%B6n"]Amazon.de: Mountainbikekarte RhÃ¶n: BÃ¼cher[/ame]
aber da ist leider auch nicht alles eindeutig ersichtlich.

Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand da aus.
Schönen Gruß,
Flo


----------

